# mini mealworms??



## chondro1 (Dec 5, 2005)

Anybody out their feeding their frogs mini mealworms?? New york worm company has them, supposed to be the size of a grain of rice, thought about getting some to mix up the frogs feedings some. any thoughts??

Mike


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

What I want to know, is how the micro mealies on the market compare to the regular mealies NY Worms is selling... are they the same thing?

If your frogs are used to eating similar foods (RFBs) then taking the mini mealies shouldn't be an issue, especially if they are used to eating out of a shallow food dish (my frogs get very excited when the food dish shows up!). I know my tinc group frogs weren't really into eating RFB larvae til they got used to eating out of the dish (dish=food) and got used to the less active food source.

I'm thinking about putting in an order of mini mealies...


----------



## chondro1 (Dec 5, 2005)

just received the minis, I've put them in a shallow dish for my cobalts, and they are sitting around the bowl trying to figure out if they should eat them or not. I just hope they won't harm the frogs any. The ad said they were about the size of a grain of rice, but the worms are a bit bigger than that.

Mike


----------



## ~Fluff~ (Feb 10, 2006)

I bought some as well a while back and found them to be to large for my darts.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

As long as they stay in the bowl when they aren't eaten, not much to worry about. 

Think to note about size... on the site they are listed as harvested at 1/4" - hydei are 1/8". If you've got frogs that hydei is on the big end (tincs) they may not go for the small mealies, tho i know a number of my frogs that hydei is on the small end and they'd love'm most likely (phyllobates bicolor, auro, allobates, epipedobates...). If they were smaller....


----------

